# kitchen quote



## alysonmortimer (Apr 14, 2013)

hi , every body . we are new to this forum and would like some body to give us a quote for a kitchen fitted in our apartmnet ,as all we are getting is ones from companies who do this sort of thing for new apartments and we are getting the feeling we are going to get ripped off , thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Try emailing a design company that does that sort of thing...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alysonmortimer said:


> hi , every body . we are new to this forum and would like some body to give us a quote for a kitchen fitted in our apartmnet ,as all we are getting is ones from companies who do this sort of thing for new apartments and we are getting the feeling we are going to get ripped off , thanks


Try this one...comes highly recommended....Mr Kitchen

Location	ElNasr Rd. (opposite Water Tower), Hurghada, 84-511
Hours	
Mon - Sun: 11:00 - 23:00
Parking	
Street
Car park
Contact info
Phone	+20 100 006 3585

Just incase you don't know El Nasr St is the one that goes from Sakalla to Dahar and has Metro, Abu Ashra and also Super Jet Bus on it.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Try this one...comes highly recommended....Mr Kitchen
> 
> Location	ElNasr Rd. (opposite Water Tower), Hurghada, 84-511
> Hours
> ...


. 

Smart.....beside Abu Ashar..El Nasr St



Furniture, Kitchen design. 01229922966


----------



## alysonmortimer (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for your rapid reply ,we will go to the shop and have a look


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alysonmortimer said:


> thanks for your rapid reply ,we will go to the shop and have a look



Bye the way you will get ripped off no matter who you get to do it....unless of course you speak arabic fluently and can then argue the toss with them....way of life in egypt i'm afraid


----------

